# Heres a game changer



## independent (Dec 20, 2013)

Video demonstrating how to detect steroids at home with test kit.

Looks like we can hold our sponsors a little more accountable. Good for the ladies who run anavar.


----------



## Christsean (Dec 20, 2013)

That's a double edge sword.... But i love the possibilities!


----------



## D-Lats (Dec 20, 2013)

Oh shit!! Half the sponsors just exited out the back door lol!!


----------



## SwoleZilla (Dec 20, 2013)

little over 200 bucks isnt too bad

esp for what like 25 tests. this is def a game changer


----------



## dieseljimmy (Dec 20, 2013)

very cool


----------



## kobefan234 (Dec 20, 2013)

very good. it would be nice to see concentrations


----------



## jay_steel (Dec 20, 2013)

yeah they just ran this on another forum with Primo and I dont know the sources that popped, but from a good reliable source 4 UGL's had fake Primo. Wither they knew about it or not is the shitty part. There are tons of good UGL's thought that do get scammed with gear to hopfully they will take advantage of this to find out whats in it. To bad it doesnt test for purity.


----------



## independent (Dec 20, 2013)

jay_steel said:


> yeah they just ran this on another forum with Primo and I dont know the sources that popped, but from a good reliable source 4 UGL's had fake Primo. Wither they knew about it or not is the shitty part. There are tons of good UGL's thought that do get scammed with gear to hopfully they will take advantage of this to find out whats in it. To bad it doesnt test for purity.



Theres no test for primo yet. I did see some mast p and var that was fake from well known sources.


----------



## jay_steel (Dec 20, 2013)

bigmoe65 said:


> Theres no test for primo yet. I did see some mast p and var that was fake from well known sources.



must have been a different test then. I know there are a few different chemists on that forum that can run labs at their work, but i assumed it was this kit.


----------



## cornedbeefhash (Dec 20, 2013)

bigmoe65 said:


> Theres no test for primo yet. I did see some mast p and var that was fake from well known sources.



I just sent labMax 2 amps of legit Bayer Primo. They are using it to create a test for Primo. I've been running these tests for months without letting sources know. I've compiled about 40 tests so far. Some from this board and some from other boards. There were several fails and most were from here. I will be posting this info once complete with the whole study. One very popular lab here had ZERO hormone in their Mast P. Hopefully these results will keep these sources honest. Some of the source's Testosterone had no hormone. Test is fucking cheap!! I'll post the list as soon as it's complete.


----------



## cornedbeefhash (Dec 20, 2013)

SwoleZilla said:


> little over 200 bucks isnt too bad
> 
> esp for what like 25 tests. this is def a game changer



Some of the tests require 2 amps so chop that number in half. It's a little deceiving.


----------



## independent (Dec 20, 2013)

cornedbeefhash said:


> I just sent labMax 2 amps of legit Bayer Primo. They are using it to create a test for Primo. I've been running these tests for months without letting sources know. I've compiled about 40 tests so far. Some from this board and some from other boards. There were several fails and most were from here. I will be posting this info once complete with the whole study. One very popular lab here had ZERO hormone in their Mast P. Hopefully these results will keep these sources honest. Some of the source's Testosterone had no hormone. Test is fucking cheap!! I'll post the list as soon as it's complete.



Keep us posted.


----------



## jay_steel (Dec 20, 2013)

cornedbeefhash said:


> I just sent labMax 2 amps of legit Bayer Primo. They are using it to create a test for Primo. I've been running these tests for months without letting sources know. I've compiled about 40 tests so far. Some from this board and some from other boards. There were several fails and most were from here. I will be posting this info once complete with the whole study. One very popular lab here had ZERO hormone in their Mast P. Hopefully these results will keep these sources honest. Some of the source's Testosterone had no hormone. Test is fucking cheap!! I'll post the list as soon as it's complete.



love the test and would love to support you to succeed but what kind of proof and control system do you have in place to prove your results. I am not doubting you on this by any means just would like to see this taken to the next level. It would be very easy for a source to create a dummy account for a few months gain reps and then bust  out a test in their favor. Any videos of tests being conducted at all? Cant wait to see your findings.


----------



## cornedbeefhash (Dec 20, 2013)

jay_steel said:


> love the test and would love to support you to succeed but what kind of proof and control system do you have in place to prove your results. I am not doubting you on this by any means just would like to see this taken to the next level. It would be very easy for a source to create a dummy account for a few months gain reps and then bust  out a test in their favor. Any videos of tests being conducted at all? Cant wait to see your findings.



To be honest, there's not much I can do to prove my results. They are simply my findings with a cheap at home test. In no way does it determine purity either, so we only get half the story. I am in no way affiliated with any labs. This will be clear when you see the wide array of labs and products tested. There are some fails but ALOT of passes. It wouldn't benefit any lab to make a handle to post my findings. All of there competition is on there too. This is far from a mass spec test so take it for what it's worth. I would encourage everyone to purchase some tests and use them before running gear to ensure that there is hormone present. These tests aren't for me to call anyone out but it's here to show what I'VE found with my products, which were ordered with NO heads up of testing. I was taking pictures but I stopped. The pictures don't matter. That would be easy to fake. It wouldn't hold any weight. I will post nothing but a list. This is just a heads up of my findings.

I know I don't have much rep here and I wasn't gonna post my results. I happened to see this thread and chimed in. If for any reason I shouldn't post results, let me know. Thanks.


----------



## jay_steel (Dec 20, 2013)

no good job and thanks for your investment and hardwork


----------



## IronAddict (Dec 20, 2013)

cornedbeefhash said:


> To be honest, there's not much I can do to prove my results. They are simply my findings with a cheap at home test. In no way does it determine purity either, so we only get half the story. I am in no way affiliated with any labs. This will be clear when you see the wide array of labs and products tested. There are some fails but ALOT of passes. It wouldn't benefit any lab to make a handle to post my findings. All of there competition is on there too. This is far from a mass spec test so take it for what it's worth. I would encourage everyone to purchase some tests and use them before running gear to ensure that there is hormone present. These tests aren't for me to call anyone out but it's here to show what I'VE found with my products, which were ordered with NO heads up of testing. I was taking pictures but I stopped. The pictures don't matter. That would be easy to fake. It wouldn't hold any weight. I will post nothing but a list. This is just a heads up of my findings.
> 
> I know I don't have much rep here and I wasn't gonna post my results. I happened to see this thread and chimed in. If for any reason I shouldn't post results, let me know. Thanks.



 right on


----------



## 1HungLo (Dec 20, 2013)

cornedbeefhash said:


> Tranny urine? I knew Olympus put out Garbage.. Oh and by the way, AMA sucks to. I used one of those labMax tests on their Mast P and guess what?? NO HORMONE. Big D is also garbage. He's a scammer... There are some pretty shitty sources on this board but the members are the best!



Pretty strong statements, hope your results backs this up.


----------



## cornedbeefhash (Dec 20, 2013)

1HungLo said:


> Pretty strong statements, hope your results backs this up.



They do.


----------



## s2h (Dec 20, 2013)

cornedbeefhash said:


> To be honest, there's not much I can do to prove my results. They are simply my findings with a cheap at home test. In no way does it determine purity either, so we only get half the story. I am in no way affiliated with any labs. This will be clear when you see the wide array of labs and products tested. There are some fails but ALOT of passes. It wouldn't benefit any lab to make a handle to post my findings. All of there competition is on there too. This is far from a mass spec test so take it for what it's worth. I would encourage everyone to purchase some tests and use them before running gear to ensure that there is hormone present. These tests aren't for me to call anyone out but it's here to show what I'VE found with my products, which were ordered with NO heads up of testing. I was taking pictures but I stopped. The pictures don't matter. That would be easy to fake. It wouldn't hold any weight. I will post nothing but a list. This is just a heads up of my findings.
> 
> I know I don't have much rep here and I wasn't gonna post my results. I happened to see this thread and chimed in. If for any reason I shouldn't post results, let me know. Thanks.




Put the posting of your results on hold until further notice...thank you


----------



## cornedbeefhash (Dec 20, 2013)

s2h said:


> Put the posting of your results on hold until further notice...thank you



Will do.


----------



## Mike Arnold (Dec 21, 2013)

error.


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 21, 2013)

We live in interesting times


----------



## afg24 (Dec 21, 2013)

Very interesting we would like tp see some proof and back up to why you say big d AMA and olympus are a fake? ! Since there the top labs that numerous folks talk good about and get labs done to prove its legit.


----------



## Pork Chop (Dec 21, 2013)

I just made my min up and I am going to order one of these kits. 
I don't deal with any sponsors here or any other board but I do have a lot of raws I would like to check.

I would also like to buy a "check kit" for my "check kit". How do I know if my "check kit" is legit, without testing it?


----------



## pimprn (Dec 21, 2013)

Pork Chop said:


> I just made my min up and I am going to order one of these kits.
> I don't deal with any sponsors here or any other board but I do have a lot of raws I would like to check.
> 
> I would also like to buy a "check kit" for my "check kit". How do I know if my "check kit" is legit, without testing it?



You dont need this kit ot see if your raws are legit, do the melt test. You raise the temperature in your oven with a digital thermemeter then once it gets to temp that hormone should melt at just go a little below and see if hormone holds. But the oven has to be off once its at temp to do this as it cycles. If your raws hold just below melting temp but melt at its melting point then its g2g. If it melts before its melting point its garbage and toss it dont waste your time.


----------



## heckler7 (Dec 21, 2013)

Steroids lab testing, detecting real and fakes - YouTube


----------



## Logman (Dec 22, 2013)

No censorship then.  No panic damage control.  Think of the sponsors!


----------



## sciguy (Dec 22, 2013)

Definitely a game changer. No more wondering and hoping something is what it is supposed to be, especially when it comes to something like testosterone or var.


----------



## heckler7 (Dec 22, 2013)

seems petty obvious how scammers will bypass this little dilema


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 22, 2013)

No need for a trip to the Obvious Shop for a large bag of hints then?


----------



## afg24 (Dec 22, 2013)

This gona be real sweet lets see those results with these labs and prove which labs are superior and honest and the scammers!! Can't wait to see


----------



## SFW (Dec 23, 2013)

I think these kits will just perpetuate the sales of under dosed gear. 

The test kits only indicates if there is said hormone in vial. No indication of concentration levels. If a sponsor who is knowingly selling underdosed gear gets a "Passing Grade", he or she will just promote these findings and use it as "proof" that they are legit and continue to peddle their under dosed oils with confidence. 

Its still a step in the right direction though and better than nothing.

And how could such a test be proved...I mean its easy to fake the results, even if you posted a video or pics. (bait and switch) 

We shouldnt rely on one guys test results. Id say a number of folks with good reputation that have the same test findings would be more believable than random noob with 10 posts. Mods for example would be ideal 

I think all sponsors should submit a vial of each of their gears to the mods of their choice for testing. The sponsors should also pay for the kits themselves. Its a small price to pay for a good name. See, if i still had my mod gig id be PMing sponsors with this idea...and theyd send me the gears and kit. And you know youd be getting the over dosed, mutant powered gears when they sent it. 

Food for thought. 

:JEWISH:


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 23, 2013)




----------



## independent (Dec 23, 2013)

OfficerFarva said:


> The gear whore train is full my good man.
> 
> 
> Sorry to say though, your plan's flawed.  I highly doubt any sponsor would send fake stuff to someone if they know it's going to get tested.  You'll have to do this crazy thing called buying gear on your own, without letting the sponsor know, and conduct the test on your own.



This^^^^


----------



## heckler7 (Dec 23, 2013)

SFW said:


> I think these kits will just perpetuate the sales of under dosed gear.
> 
> The test kits only indicates if there is said hormone in vial. No indication of concentration levels. If a sponsor who is knowingly selling underdosed gear gets a "Passing Grade", he or she will just promote these findings and use it as "proof" that they are legit and continue to peddle their under dosed oils with confidence.
> 
> ...


I thought they already gave gear to mods


----------



## heckler7 (Dec 23, 2013)

OfficerFarva said:


> The gear whore train is full my good man.
> 
> 
> Sorry to say though, your plan's flawed.  I highly doubt any sponsor would send fake stuff to someone if they know it's going to get tested.  You'll have to do this crazy thing called buying gear on your own, without letting the sponsor know, and conduct the test on your own.


if you let the sponsor know your gonna test their product it will encourage them to send legit gear.Just dont tell them how your gonna test it cause this only tells you what it is, not if its underdosed


----------



## jrock00123 (Dec 23, 2013)

s2h said:


> Put the posting of your results on hold until further notice...thank you



??

There should be a "don't like" button.


----------



## cornedbeefhash (Dec 23, 2013)

jrock00123 said:


> ??
> 
> There should be a "don't like" button.



There should be. Unfortunately I was PMed by a mod and won't be posting my results. He had every excuse why I can't post the results. It all sounded very "blah blah blah". This board clearly wants to protect the sources over the members. I understand that these tests aren't the Mecca of steroid testing. It IS better than just taking a sources word that the gear is what they say it is. Makes sense. Good luck guys and girls. Get this kit and hold these sources accountable. Google "labMax test results" and you should be able to find tons of results. There are at LEAST 4 products from SEVERAL sponsors here that failed.


----------



## wef823 (Dec 23, 2013)

Interesting turn of events here. What's that all about? Anyhow thanks for taking the time and spreading the knowledge. I'm sure more people will do the same.


----------



## Mike Arnold (Dec 24, 2013)

afg24 said:


> Very interesting we would like tp see some proof and back up to why you say big d AMA and olympus are a fake? ! Since there the top labs that numerous folks talk good about and get labs done to prove its legit.



Labs only tell us if testosterone is legit.  They do not tell us if the boldenone, masteron, nandrolone, or anything else is properly dosed...or even if it contains the correct homrone.


----------



## s2h (Dec 24, 2013)

cornedbeefhash said:


> There should be. Unfortunately I was PMed by a mod and won't be posting my results. He had every excuse why I can't post the results. It all sounded very "blah blah blah". This board clearly wants to protect the sources over the members. I understand that these tests aren't the Mecca of steroid testing. It IS better than just taking a sources word that the gear is what they say it is. Makes sense. Good luck guys and girls. Get this kit and hold these sources accountable. Google "labMax test results" and you should be able to find tons of results. There are at LEAST 4 products from SEVERAL sponsors here that failed.



Think as you will...the fact is that the testing method is "crude" at best...and will only provide controversy and not facts...just like I told you in my "blah blah blah" pm...a proven testing method or process is what is required....and fair too all parties...I didn't take your request lightly so don't take my response as that either..


----------



## cornedbeefhash (Dec 24, 2013)

s2h said:


> Think as you will...the fact is that the testing method is "crude" at best...and will only provide controversy and not facts...just like I told you in my "blah blah blah" pm...a proven testing method or process is what is required....and fair too all parties...I didn't take your request lightly so don't take my response as that either..



I'm not taking your response lightly. I have more proof that certain AMA products don't have hormone than they can provide to prove that it does. The test may be "crude" but the sponsors money is talking louder than a test that shows bunk gear IMO. It really shows where you're head is at. $$. Good luck to you and your board. I'll be somewhere a little more honest. Have a great Christmas.


----------



## cornedbeefhash (Dec 24, 2013)

s2h said:


> Think as you will...the fact is that the testing method is "crude" at best...and will only provide controversy and not facts...a proven testing method or process is what is required....and fair too all parties/QUOTE]
> These sound like copouts. To avoid controversy, let's hide some results from members. This is fair to all? Is it fair to the guy who spends his hard earned money on some Mast P and gets ZERO hormone? It's fair to the sponsors and your pockets only. You're the type of scum that makes this business scammer friendly. You clearly have an agenda.


----------



## jrock00123 (Dec 24, 2013)

Every business has to choose whether or not to operate with integrity.  This site is no different.  It is difficult as a business owner to make those tough calls.  No one wants to turn away business.  However, in the long run, choosing integrity over short-term sales is ALWAYS the best thing for the business.

This board is quickly losing credibility.  But it is not too late to change.  The problem is that all sponsors here are being associated as a group -- right or wrong this is how it is.  It is getting to the point where legit sponsors need to consider if they want to be associated with the rest.

One of two things will happen.  Either the managers of this board will take action to eliminate the scammers or the few legit sponsors here will leave.  The bad business can be replaced.  There are plenty of other good sponsors out there that may want to be part of a respected board.  If you don't post the results at least use them to make change.  Don't ignore or try to justify the situation.  No one is buying that and it is only adding to the credibility problem.

Cornbeefhash is right in that this home testing thing is a game changer.  The info will get out one way or another.  I'm ordering my kit today.


----------



## independent (Dec 24, 2013)

What i would like to see is a product that failed a labmex test also get a mass spec and compare the result. That would be a good check of the labmex test.


----------



## Mike Arnold (Dec 24, 2013)

cornedbeefhash said:


> s2h said:
> 
> 
> > Think as you will...the fact is that the testing method is "crude" at best...and will only provide controversy and not facts...a proven testing method or process is what is required....and fair too all parties/QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Mike Arnold (Dec 24, 2013)

bigmoe65 said:


> What i would like to see is a product that failed a labmex test also get a mass spec and compare the result. That would be a good check of the labmex test.



I agree.  Actually, I would like to see multiple results compared in a controlld manner, which should be done by a respected group of non-biased individuals-memebers, at which point we would have a pretty good idea of the test's reliability.  This seems like the next logical step.


----------



## cornedbeefhash (Dec 24, 2013)

Mike Arnold said:


> I agree.  Actually, I would like to see multiple results compared in a controlld manner, which should be done by a respected group of non-biased individuals-memebers, at which point we would have a pretty good idea of the test's reliability.  This seems like the next logical step.



I'll donate the failed specimens and donate $100 or so to get the ball rolling. Anyone else want to throw in? Who Is trusted enough to collect money? Let me know. I'm in this for the long hall. These sources NEED to be checked.


----------



## ordawg1 (Dec 24, 2013)

cornedbeefhash said:


> I'll donate the failed specimens and donate $100 or so to get the ball rolling. Anyone else want to throw in? Who Is trusted enough to collect money? Let me know. I'm in this for the long hall. These sources NEED to be checked.



Cannot use failed or tampered products for true third party testing.It would be almost the same as only using sponsors gear that was sent.True third party also collects samples random from said source and uses as baseline comparison.From that point a DB protocol is employed using LCMS and when proper protocol is followed by *qualified lab tech* -the information on both *ID and dosing *is stellar.IMO - these colormetric tests are highly _questionable as is the protocol by subjects testing_.It actually leads to far more problems than answers.Don't get me wrong-is great to see members taking an active role in QC- but these tests are just not conclusive.Just my two cents guys-carry on -Thanks-OD


----------



## hoyle21 (Dec 24, 2013)

Mike Arnold said:


> cornedbeefhash said:
> 
> 
> > Just so you understand, SH2 is not getting paid for this and has no vested interest in protecting the sponsors you mentioned.  In other words, he is not helped or hurt by protecting these sponsors.
> ...


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Dec 24, 2013)

hoyle21 said:


> Mike Arnold said:
> 
> 
> > BS everyone knows mods get free goodies, and inside info on what sponsor is ripping people off.
> ...


----------



## hoyle21 (Dec 24, 2013)

OldSchoolLifter said:


> hoyle21 said:
> 
> 
> > Mods may get deals and gifts, but most mods here are completely honest when it comes to providing feedback on out sponsors.
> ...


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Dec 24, 2013)

hoyle21 said:


> OldSchoolLifter said:
> 
> 
> > I know when you were a MOD and why you're not anymore, I was here, so I don't want hear this "ethical" bullshit from your mouth.
> ...


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 24, 2013)

hoyle21 said:


> Mike Arnold said:
> 
> 
> > BS everyone knows mods get free goodies, and inside info on what sponsor is ripping people off.
> ...


----------



## jrock00123 (Dec 24, 2013)

Love this thread.  Regardless of what happens, the thread title is perfect.

Everyone is fed up with the bullshit.  Just waiting for one honest guy with the balls and authority to get some real change going.

The bad sponsors need to go.  This site can be great again, but it's going to take some tough decisions.


----------



## tl0311 (Dec 24, 2013)

jrock00123 said:


> Love this thread.  Regardless of what happens, the thread title is perfect.
> 
> Everyone is fed up with the bullshit.  Just waiting for one honest guy with the balls and authority to get some real change going.
> 
> The bad sponsors need to go.  This site can be great again, but it's going to take some tough decisions.



It's interesting that you mention this, I originally found this site searching for legit quality source. somewhere in my googleing I found an article by Prince I believe. saying how all the sponsors here check out and are as good to go as it gets. I lurked for months, placed an order and eventually joined. Its disappointing and freaks me out to see how fucked up shit really is. yes this is a grey area market at best, but intentionally supplying bunk gear and low dosed ect is just fucked up. the peptide world( IGF especially) seems even more jacked up at this point


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 24, 2013)

I have no problem looking over the results and studying the testing method but before we crucify we should at least understand if the testing has a failure rate and what that failure rate is. Additionally if this simply tests for a given hormone and not the potency that's a pretty weak method however I'm open to it. All I ask is that conedbeefhash send me the results first so I can see what we are dealing with. If the masses want a weak method for their own information than so be it. It may be posted.

Anyway, my PM box is still open for the results. All I ask is that we carefully consider the methods being used and if they are crude in nature or not. 

I also agree with Mike and OD that confirmation needs to be done with other methods and samples. I don't think one person should hold all the cards on something like this.


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 24, 2013)

..


----------



## s2h (Dec 24, 2013)

cornedbeefhash said:


> s2h said:
> 
> 
> > Think as you will...the fact is that the testing method is "crude" at best...and will only provide controversy and not facts...a proven testing method or process is what is required....and fair too all parties/QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Mike Arnold (Dec 25, 2013)

hoyle21 said:


> Mike Arnold said:
> 
> 
> > BS everyone knows mods get free goodies, and inside info on what sponsor is ripping people off.
> ...


----------



## Mike Arnold (Dec 25, 2013)

OldSchoolLifter said:


> hoyle21 said:
> 
> 
> > Mods may get deals and gifts, but most mods here are completely honest when it comes to providing feedback on out sponsors.
> ...


----------



## Mike Arnold (Dec 25, 2013)

hoyle21 said:


> OldSchoolLifter said:
> 
> 
> > I know when you were a MOD and why you're not anymore, I was here, so I don't want hear this "ethical" bullshit from your mouth.
> ...


----------



## hoyle21 (Dec 25, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> hoyle21 said:
> 
> 
> > Hoyle you and other members have got no idea what goes on behind the scenes. And for the most part mods have no idea on what Admin are dealing with.
> ...


----------



## hoyle21 (Dec 25, 2013)

Mike Arnold said:


> hoyle21 said:
> 
> 
> > At first I thought they should be posted too, but after speaking with a couple non-biased people who know much more about testing than myself...and hearing them say that these tests have not yet proven reliable, I now understand why the results arent being posted at this time. If these tests are not very accurate, they could end up causing people to bad mouth a lab without cause. If this happens even one time, it is unacceptable IMO.
> ...


----------



## s2h (Dec 25, 2013)

hoyle21 said:


> Mike Arnold said:
> 
> 
> > Again two paragraphs of BS to say you need to protect sponsors .   No test is 100%.   The standard blood test on this site that is supported by HeavyIron has a failure rate.   I have proven it myself with my script Test Cyp.   I test very low every time.
> ...


----------



## hoyle21 (Dec 25, 2013)

I have not used the kit, but the information should be available.

Actually it is, all you have to do is a quick google search and you can see results.   After seeing the brands that failed I see why you don't want the information available.

I'll say this, good job world pharma.


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 25, 2013)

Link us up, I have been absolutely buried with the Holidays and work so I don't have time to search and study at the moment.

Thanks!


----------



## SheriV (Dec 25, 2013)

I'm gonna say something really unpopular...

I'd love for there to be testing on everything gearz... (chick/var/you fucking do the math) but I also have a science degree (two in fact) and frankly..this is just too easy to screw with and screw up. I believe it will sincerely only cloud up things more...add credibility where it is NOT due, does not test sterility in any way shape or form, doesn't test concentration and doesn't appear to cover some of the more faked play things out there.
So what good does it do? what exactly does it prove? How does it help the community? 

I also got news for you, the sponsors (all of them) pay to be here..its how the site runs. I've seen problems with sponsors looked into by mods/admin and I've been all over the net and honestly you don't run into that often...so everyone crying about how the site is a fraud blah blah blah...should really go look around elsewhere a little more closely...go take a look at a site that pops up almost first on a google search and see the disgusting shilling there. You don't know how good you have it here.

buy your test, check your own shit..tell your friends..you've been told not to post it here for now. I don't know why thats so fucking hard or why it needs to be taken personally.


----------



## jrock00123 (Dec 25, 2013)

How about at least posting the ones that PASSED!


----------



## SheriV (Dec 25, 2013)

but that still doesn't make it good gear, it just had detectable hormone in it.

tranny urine probably has detectable hormone in it.


----------



## SheriV (Dec 25, 2013)

let me rephrase that...if you paid for 200mg/ml of whatever, but it was really closer to 20mg/ml and it passed the test...would you be happy?
because thats all the test looks for..whether or not it has the drug in it

how bout if its loaded with active e-coli..but the test said it was gtg, are you pleased?


----------



## hoyle21 (Dec 25, 2013)

Injecting 300 mgs test Cyp for five weeks then having blood drawn doesn't test for active E. coli, exact dosing or heavy metals but is still acceptable on this forum.

Any test available no matter how crude is better than nothing.


----------



## hoyle21 (Dec 25, 2013)

HeavyIron, I'm on my phone, but I'll send you links when things calm down for the holidays.  For the most part not a lot of surprises.   Mexgear is pure oil, but we all new that.   Lots of companies selling Test Prop. as other products.  No surprise there, we all new that was going on.  

Some labs on this board failed.   I have yet to see a failed Asia Pharma test, and some other popular labs haven't been tested from what I can see.


----------



## SheriV (Dec 25, 2013)

difference is bloodwork is drawn by a medical professional, and the workup is done in a licensed and inspected lab with procedures in place to prevent errors

explain to me how this is even remotely on the same page. please.


----------



## Kirk B (Dec 25, 2013)

this got taken to a whole new place then when it started ! I can def see why concern on both sides  but like people said there could be 20mg of mast in a bottle thats should have 100mg or 200mg we have no way of knowing the quality off the grears  but i like to see that there is hormorne in it altleat also  this is a tough one too,  def see the points on booth sides but i'd like to see the results just to see them jmo  and I don't mean shit so it aint gonna happen I guess but bloods are gtg  all you can see is there test in there not how much either and not what kind  so i dont see the difference really   who know's tho not me for sure !!!


----------



## independent (Dec 25, 2013)

SheriV said:


> difference is bloodwork is drawn by a medical professional, and the workup is done in a licensed and inspected lab with procedures in place to prevent errors
> 
> explain to me how this is even remotely on the same page. please.



Would you rather take var or dbol? This test works in your favor.


----------



## hoyle21 (Dec 25, 2013)

The drawing of the vial, cleanliness, depth of injection, and actual dosage is done by an unlicensed person for the blood test.    Still, just as many variables.   However that is considered a viable test.


----------



## SheriV (Dec 25, 2013)

bigmoe65 said:


> Would you rather take var or dbol? This test works in your favor.




right, but if its a fraction of var but mostly winny or dbol how does that do me any good.


----------



## SheriV (Dec 25, 2013)

hoyle21 said:


> The drawing of the vial, cleanliness, depth of injection, and actual dosage is done by an unlicensed person for the blood test.    Still, just as many variables.   However that is considered a viable test.




apples and oranges and I think you know this


----------



## s2h (Dec 25, 2013)

jrock00123 said:


> How about at least posting the ones that PASSED!



that's part of the issue also..if testing is not accurate does giving the green light from this process make it any better...i'm sure you wouldn't be happy if you acquired a product that tested well and it ended up being way under dosed?

like what has been stated this testing kit even if accurate only allows for a partial amount of information...its a double edged sword so to say..


----------



## s2h (Dec 25, 2013)

hoyle21 said:


> I have not used the kit, but the information should be available.
> 
> Actually it is, all you have to do is a quick google search and you can see results.   After seeing the brands that failed I see why you don't want the information available.
> 
> I'll say this, good job world pharma.



i guess my next questions is...do you believe everything you read on the internet??..if this process proves accurate for testing for the listed compound then that's a good thing...i'm certainly not gonna buy into it just cause somebody posted it online...but if proven accurate thru cross testing via mass spec then this item has SOME value..and that is it can provide feedback on the content contained in the vial..it still gives me little reassurance after that with its inability to give any other data..can we agree on that?


----------



## hoyle21 (Dec 25, 2013)

s2h said:


> i guess my next questions is...do you believe everything you read on the internet??..if this process proves accurate for testing for the listed compound then that's a good thing...i'm certainly not gonna buy into it just cause somebody posted it online...but if proven accurate thru cross testing via mass spec then this item has SOME value..and that is it can provide feedback on the content contained in the vial..it still gives me little reassurance after that with its inability to give any other data..can we agree on that?



I am not arguing that point.   As a consumer I should have, and belong to this site so that I can further gain knowledge and make better decisions.   That requires having all the information available.    How I decide to weigh the info should be my choice.   Not some mod on a message board.


----------



## hoyle21 (Dec 25, 2013)

SheriV said:


> apples and oranges and I think you know this



No it's not, you lost control of the testing and the data is not accurate in a scientific experiment.   Both tests are equally flawed.   The tests are either controlled 100% or they are not.


----------



## SheriV (Dec 25, 2013)

hoyle21 said:


> I am not arguing that point.   As a consumer I should have, and belong to this site so that I can further gain knowledge and make better decisions.   That requires having all the information available.    How I decide to weigh the info should be my choice.   Not some mod on a message board.




I'm pretty sure is up to the mods whether or not its posted on the site they moderate however.


----------



## SheriV (Dec 25, 2013)

hoyle21 said:


> No it's not, you lost control of the testing and the data is not accurate in a scientific experiment.   Both tests are equally flawed.   The tests are either controlled 100% or they are not.




I can agree with this...and I'm pretty sure what I said earlier was that the test was flawed. Thank you for pointing that out as well, but equally flawed I can not concede. Following established guidelines to clean, draw and inject a compound is not the same as going in to the lab ..where you don't yet know the established protocol to go run the centrifuge.


----------



## independent (Dec 25, 2013)

All it takes is a google search if anyones interested in the results.


----------



## SheriV (Dec 25, 2013)

I'm checking em out Moe. Its interesting for sure...and definitely bears more looking in to.


----------



## hoyle21 (Dec 25, 2013)

Yup the competitor sites are posting it.   Find the truth people.


----------



## sneedham (Dec 25, 2013)

bigmoe65 said:


> All it takes is a google search if anyones interested in the results.



Hey more can you send me the link..also you know I got your back right?

This Message Was Sent By ME!!!!!


----------



## sneedham (Dec 25, 2013)

sneedham said:


> Hey more can you send me the link..also you know I got your back right?
> 
> This Message Was Sent By ME!!!!!



Damn that was not a pm...sorry moe....

This Message Was Sent By ME!!!!!


----------



## SheriV (Dec 25, 2013)

oh thats not fair...moe knows everyone here has his back...gdi. It's not about that..it's about the potential for misinformation as well.
I've seen enough..."oh shit, I waited too long and the color isn't accurate" posts to know this is an interesting tool but not the panacea its being made out to be


----------



## sneedham (Dec 25, 2013)

I agree but I would like to see the results. 

This Message Was Sent By ME!!!!!


----------



## SheriV (Dec 25, 2013)

I seriously doubt the company I rep for has done the testing..and it isn't about that
but I resent the insinuation


----------



## jrock00123 (Dec 25, 2013)

Ok, my last post in this thread.  Maybe the last on the forum depending on how this issue finally gets resolved.

Hiding information "i.e. censoring" helps no one.  I don't care if it's the government or some internet board.  There is a problem when people in authority think they know better and that the "average" person is ignorant or simply incapable of making informed decisions based on information.

Believe it or not -- most people following this thread fully understand what the test is, what it actually shows, and the chance that it may or may not be 100% accurate.  That doesn't change the fact that we would like to see the info.

Yes, it may not be 100%.  But we have seen enough from other boards and post (IML is not this first to discuss this) to show there is clearly positive results for some very well respected product.

We know it only shows if the compound is present and does not tell if it is dosed properly -- guess what, I still want to know.

I was very glad to see heavyiron step into this thread last night.  No offense to others, but he is the ONLY one with authority (or at least influence) that I trust here.  He has consistently shown respect and integrity throughout all of the post I have read.  I hope with his guidance this board can get this right.  Censoring in not the answer.  Come up with a protocol and let's start getting these results posted.

My last comment is that sponsors absolutely cannot know they are being tested.  This completely defeats the purpose.  Orders would need to be placed by someone unknown to the sponsor and without any indication that testing will be performed.

Good luck to everyone here.  If the decision makers come up with a valid protocol that addresses all concerns, I am will to contribute $100 to the cause.


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 25, 2013)

OK, I've waded through a ton more posts but don't see a link to the results. I Googled it and read a ton of info but still don't see concise results. 

Link please

Thanks!


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 25, 2013)

heavyiron said:


> OK, I've waded through a ton more posts but don't see a link to the results. I Googled it and read a ton of info but still don't see concise results.
> 
> Link please
> 
> Thanks!


In case anyone misses this ^^^


----------



## independent (Dec 25, 2013)

This seems to be the most active thread.
Labmax test results


----------



## Mike Arnold (Dec 25, 2013)

hoyle21 said:


> Mike Arnold said:
> 
> 
> > Again two paragraphs of BS to say you need to protect sponsors . No test is 100%. The standard blood test on this site that is supported by HeavyIron has a failure rate. I have proven it myself with my script Test Cyp. I test very low every time.
> ...


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 25, 2013)

^^ what Mike said


----------



## Mike Arnold (Dec 25, 2013)

hoyle21 said:


> HeavyIron, I'm on my phone, but I'll send you links when things calm down for the holidays. For the most part not a lot of surprises. Mexgear is pure oil, but we all new that. Lots of companies selling Test Prop. as other products. No surprise there, we all new that was going on.
> 
> Some labs on this board failed. I have yet to see a failed Asia Pharma test, and some other popular labs haven't been tested from what I can see.



Assuming the resulrs are legit, this is because WP kicks ass!


----------



## hoyle21 (Dec 26, 2013)

Mike Arnold said:


> hoyle21 said:
> 
> 
> > I don't give two fucks about protecting ANY sponsor.  It is not part of my job and at no point has this subject EVER come up in relation to me being a Mod here, either from my superiors or otherwise.  You have now accused me and my friends of underhanded behavior and for that you can fuck off.  You come on here with all your big claims, but all you are doing is showing yourself to be a fool by throwing out accusations against people that don't deserve them, while claiming to know shit you have no idea about.  Nearly everything you've said in this thread has been 1st class bullshit through and through.  Everyone is free to have their own opinions, but when you start accusing me and others of under-handed actions without a shred of fucking evidence, you are going down a bad road.
> ...


----------



## Mike Arnold (Dec 26, 2013)

^^^^^
Nice attempt at diversion, but to obvious.  Next time, at least make it look like you have a rebuttal.


----------



## hoyle21 (Dec 26, 2013)

It wasn't a diversion, it was joke.   We all know you don't lift.

But in the spirit of full disclosure would you care to tell us what brand if legal placebo's you are currently peddling?


----------



## s2h (Dec 26, 2013)

i have searched pretty hard over the net and other then the guy on meso with the pics in his first post...where are all these results??...there is one guy on PM who stats a few ugl names that didnt pass but has no proof other then what he posted...another guy on there(Perfecto)has claims against certain ugls but declines to post info(or cant idk)but even stats its very difficult to determine between the colors on most compounds other then 2..which was prop and one other..

if anyone has test results that shows defined results please pm them too me..clearly that would need to include pics since that is one of the determining factors..would like too see what the difference in color is..maybe that one guy is blind or needs glasses..who knows..

and for all the posters who want to ride the cover up train and post stupid accusations..your defiantly not helping your cause..so pony up some real results via pm and stop acting like a 6 yr old who hasn't gotten there way..


----------



## hoyle21 (Dec 26, 2013)

I like being defiant!


----------



## independent (Dec 26, 2013)

hoyle21 said:


> Mike Arnold said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sure this post got you two free vials.   Congrats!
> ...


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 26, 2013)

Okay, so this looks like a simple reagent test. Thankfully I did reagent testing for about 12 plus years when I was younger. I'm pretty sure everyone knows about litmus paper. I learned about it in elementary school. Its a similar concept. Later in my 20's I got a job that required reagent testing. I have used reagents a TON in my life. Some reagents even test parts per million if you have a comparator. Looks like this test just tests positive or negative so its somewhat simple. 

The main issue with reagent testing is the colors tend to darken within minutes so yellow may turn orange or pink to purple etc while a guy goes to grab his camera to take the verification images. This is problematic unless the testing is video taped. We may have to consider implementing a video tape rule unless someone is super qualified to do reagent testing. Additionally I would sometimes see a reagent test fail due to the presence of chlorine. Chlorine can bleach the solution therefore the resulting solution would be clear instead of colored. I highly doubt that anyone would put chlorine in the products being tested but I think members should understand the limitations of reagent testing. Also the samples must be handled in a clean environment using gloves as your hands can sometimes contaminate the testing. I observed this years ago when testing the PH of solutions.

I want the lab testing rules to be used for these tests ( http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/l...ing-forum-rules-must-read-before-posting.html) but we may need additional rules and certainly a description of the limitations of the testing method in the posts as to not confuse someone that may misunderstand what the tests are able to measure. We also need to know when the product was purchased and tested as a lab may have corrected an older batch making the result less practical. 

Lets all brain storm on some testing guidelines and get the ball rolling.

Thanks!


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Dec 26, 2013)

*good heavy!*


----------



## hoyle21 (Dec 26, 2013)

I love the fact that only one sponsor here has shown he actually wants this done.

What does that tell you folks?


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Dec 26, 2013)

hoyle21 said:


> I love the fact that only one sponsor here has shown he actually wants this done.
> 
> What does that tell you folks?



i cant wait somebody make it and do lab testing
i already sent to that lab guy some primobolan depot  amps bayer schering,also anadrol anapolon and some hgh humantropin !
later i will send also some asia pharma and British dragon ..but i hope some regualr customer will make testing home so we can see! 
i was always honest..so lets see what lab tests will show..
but i can still say this lab tests cant show how pure is gear,if any metals or bacteria is there and other shit that can not be in gear and oils we inject and take!


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Dec 26, 2013)

bigmoe65 said:


> Video demonstrating how to detect steroids at home with test kit.
> 
> Looks like we can hold our sponsors a little more accountable. Good for the ladies who run anavar.




please any girl who take *BD anavar oxanabol*,make lab test !


----------



## afg24 (Dec 26, 2013)

hoyle21 said:


> I love the fact that only one sponsor here has shown he actually wants this done.
> 
> What does that tell you folks?



I agree with you!! Even if there saying it doesnt show how potent it is why aren't other sources open about getting there stuff tested?

WP for the win


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Dec 26, 2013)

afg24 said:


> I agree with you!! Even if there saying it doesnt show how potent it is why aren't other sources open about getting there stuff tested?
> 
> WP for the win



*i am honest guy and i know for each product i sale in my shop that is GMP made and cant be failed with any lab testing..no WAY!*


----------



## Mike Arnold (Dec 26, 2013)

hoyle21 said:


> It wasn't a diversion, it was joke. We all know you don't lift.
> 
> But in the spirit of full disclosure would you care to tell us what brand if legal placebo's you are currently peddling?



More diversion, but I'll bite.  For someone who left serious lifting behind when I started a family 13 years ago, overhead pressing 300 X 9 (which I did yesterday) isn't so bad, especially after having 2 sets of surgeries in September and just starting to lift again about 6 weeks ago. I will let you know whne I hit 315 lbs X 10.


----------



## Mike Arnold (Dec 26, 2013)

hoyle21 said:


> I love the fact that only one sponsor here has shown he actually wants this done.
> 
> What does that tell you folks?



It tells us what everyone has always known...that penty of UGL gear is either under-dosed or bunk. Did you just figure this out?


----------



## afg24 (Dec 26, 2013)

Mike Arnold said:


> It tells us what everyone has always known...that penty of UGL gear is either under-dosed or bunk. Did you just figure this out?



Unfortunately had lot of trust in a lab that came out as bs so safe to say I dont think ill ever go ugl.


----------



## s2h (Dec 26, 2013)

hoyle21 said:


> I love the fact that only one sponsor here has shown he actually wants this done.
> 
> What does that tell you folks?



Actually if you read HI's post on the rules..the tested product is to be purchased....so volunteering is noble and I give WP props...Big True props..idk maybe it could be a sales driver for companies...who want to be tested of course..


----------



## Bout2getReal (Dec 26, 2013)

I been trying to stay outta this one but i just can't anymore. First i will say this board has gotten out of whack. It's watered down with sponsors and watered down with some people that are just plain morons who like to start shit. No secret that this can be a dirty game but it has gotten out of control. There are some pretty dirty tactics used by sponsors nowadays to try and make other look bad instead of working hard to make themselves look good. Its one thing to hold a sale but a different thing to have new accounts made up slinging shit and bullshit about others. The main sources on here are just that the main sources and they have been that for a reason. They have weathered the storm and treated people right. Those are the MLG's, the OPs, AY, WP and i like to think AMA. They all serve a purpose and all offer something different to the board. Their success breeds envy and jealousy to some. Fucking suckers. Its competitive. Dont get me wrong but it can be done in a healthy way and one that doesnt hurt the board and the membership. Im not going to say its all rosey and we all get along 100% of the time. Ive had it out with a few of those guys and im sure some dont like me. But i will tell you with 100% honesty i respect the people i mentioned and i dont have any doubts they do their best to provide the best products and customer service that available to them. To insinuate that anyone is trying to fuck anyone over here and especially that it is being sanctioned or ok'd be the people who run this site or covered up by the mods is just plain fucking idiotic.... Ok im done with that part of my soap box

As far as this new test kit goes. Blahhh. Its a pretty crude test and no one really knows much about and no one has proven that they used it with the sources they are claiming they used it on and if so if it was done correctly. Some of us our lucky enough to have access to mass specs and there are trusted folks on here that also do this 3rd party. Thats the way to go. Any tool that will help the members is a good thing but I agree with Heavy it needs to be in a controlled environment. Once this gets figured on how to do this throw our name in the hat. Aint nothing to hide here. We know what the mass specs read  So smell our balls to get to know us but you better smell em right or you might get bit. A suggestion would be whatever sponsors agree to this testing reimburse the tester. Have whoever is testing (someone hopefully set up by Heavy or someone of that kind of trust) order like a normal customer test the results and then say, hey we are going to or we did test your XXXX product and they be reimbursed. Just a thought. Anyways Hope you all had a good Christmas and hopefully in the New Year we can all do out part to get this board back on track.


----------



## crimsonpharma (Dec 26, 2013)

hoyle21 said:


> I love the fact that only one sponsor here has shown he actually wants this done.
> 
> What does that tell you folks?



I don't think it shows much. Haven't commented on this thread yet, but  we have no issue with testing, provided it's done by  a very respected person.  If a mod or admin wants to test us out without us knowing, it's fine by us.  I actually doubt that there are many sponsors selling totally fake gear. The raw materials are so cheap.  Some might underdose, but would be surprised if more than 1 or 2 sponsors send out fake product.


----------



## D-Lats (Dec 26, 2013)

Why does it matter if heavy or any other mod tests it. If you buy gear you can test it. If it's good it doesn't matter what your screen name is. And if it's shit post the results for everyone to see. 2-3 guys test the same source and it shoes up bad that source is done for anyway.


----------



## Mike Arnold (Dec 26, 2013)

ThePitCrew said:


> I been trying to stay outta this one but i just can't anymore. First i will say this board has gotten out of whack. It's watered down with sponsors and watered down with some people that are just plain morons who like to start shit. No secret that this can be a dirty game but it has gotten out of control. There are some pretty dirty tactics used by sponsors nowadays *to try and make other look bad instead of working hard to make themselves look good.* Its one thing to hold a sale but a different thing to have new accounts made up slinging shit and bullshit about others. The main sources on here are just that the main sources and they have been that for a reason. They have weathered the storm and treated people right. Those are the MLG's, the OPs, AY, WP and i like to think AMA. They all serve a purpose and all offer something different to the board. Their success breeds envy and jealousy to some. Fucking suckers. Its competitive. Dont get me wrong but it can be done in a healthy way and one that doesnt hurt the board and the membership. Im not going to say its all rosey and we all get along 100% of the time. Ive had it out with a few of those guys and im sure some dont like me. But i will tell you with 100% honesty i respect the people i mentioned and i dont have any doubts they do their best to provide the best products and customer service that available to them. To insinuate that anyone is trying to fuck anyone over here and especially that it is being sanctioned or ok'd be the people who run this site or covered up by the mods is just plain fucking idiotic.... Ok im done with that part of my soap box
> 
> As far as this new test kit goes. Blahhh. Its a pretty crude test and no one really knows much about and no one has proven that they used it with the sources they are claiming they used it on and if so if it was done correctly. Some of us our lucky enough to have access to mass specs and there are trusted folks on here that also do this 3rd party. Thats the way to go. Any tool that will help the members is a good thing but I agree with Heavy it needs to be in a controlled environment. Once this gets figured on how to do this throw our name in the hat. Aint nothing to hide here. We know what the mass specs read  So smell our balls to get to know us but you better smell em right or you might get bit. A suggestion would be whatever sponsors agree to this testing reimburse the tester. Have whoever is testing (someone hopefully set up by Heavy or someone of that kind of trust) order like a normal customer test the results and then say, hey we are going to or we did test your XXXX product and they be reimbursed. Just a thought. Anyways Hope you all had a good Christmas and hopefully in the New Year we can all do out part to get this board back on track.



See bold above:  It's a shame, really, but very true.


----------



## crimsonpharma (Dec 26, 2013)

D-Lats said:


> Why does it matter if heavy or any other mod tests it. If you buy gear you can test it. If it's good it doesn't matter what your screen name is. And if it's shit post the results for everyone to see. 2-3 guys test the same source and it shoes up bad that source is done for anyway.



so it should be ok if i test out another sponsor, and  it comes out fake? or maybe i can have a friend  test another sponsor. ???  If a sponsor sells  fake product,  customers know, and that sponsor is run out of business.  we are new to this board, but not new.


----------



## Intense (Dec 26, 2013)

it tests for anavar? I'm fucked.


----------



## Mike Arnold (Dec 26, 2013)

D-Lats said:


> Why does it matter if heavy or any other mod tests it. If you buy gear you can test it. If it's good it doesn't matter what your screen name is. And if it's shit post the results for everyone to see. 2-3 guys test the same source and it shoes up bad that source is done for anyway.



Try and look at it from a sponsor's point of view.  If anyone is allowed to do the testing, then what is there to stop an unethical competitor from lying about the results?  Nothing...and if you think this kind of stuff doesn't happen, you'd be wrong.  Before this board takes an official stance regarding the legitimacy of this testing method, it must be validated in a professional manner.  Otherwise, what is there to differentiate these results from any of the other results already posted on the other boards?  Nothing.  So, if we want the results to hold additional credibility, it must be done in a credible fashion.  Of course, there is nothing stopping anyone here from testing this stuff on their own and posting the info elsewhere.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Dec 26, 2013)

Intense said:


> it tests for anavar? I'm fucked.



*my anavar oxanabol is 100% real! girl from competition we have in my forum  we have can test it anyday!*


----------



## Intense (Dec 26, 2013)

World-Pharma.org said:


> *my anavar oxanabol is 100% real! girl from competition we have in my forum  we have can test it anyday!*




Do you even anavar bro?


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Dec 27, 2013)

Intense said:


> Do you even anavar bro?



sorry not understand what you ask me.


----------



## s2h (Dec 27, 2013)

HI posted the guidelines for testing...with the ability to make changes as it goes...few things to recap..

It must be video tapped
Product must be purchased with proof of purchase
Sponsor(if they are one here)needs to be notified prior to posting

If you are unsure if you(test poster)have met the required criteria to post results..pm your results and related testing info(include video)to HI or myself...if I'm busy counting all my hush money I will forward it to HI..

Im.all for this as long as it follows guidelines...so sponsors sending gear to be tested- no go...poster with no video-no go...video testing one compound and a subsequent post with results of unseen tested product-no go...

So stay within the guidelines and its all good...if anyone has a link to actual test numbers and results I would sure be interested in seeing the color differences etc...there isn't squat on the net I can find that shows any real tests...


----------



## D-Lats (Dec 27, 2013)

Lol this is a public board. These are DRUG DEALERS. You guys make it sound like this is comparing laundry detergents lol!! If a sponsor tests another sources gear no one would even open the thread because they know it's bullshit. There's groupies for every sponsor so even if for example an OP guy tests AMA he's likely full of shit to. What I'm saying is everyone who is concerned with the quality of there gear should test it themselves. Then you know for sure. Post all results good or bad. It doesn't matter. I know the gear I use will come out on top every time so I'm not concerned. I would be concerned with any new lab or ones with questionable pasts. In the end the cream rises to the top no matter what.


----------



## s2h (Dec 27, 2013)

D-Lats said:


> Lol this is a public board. These are DRUG DEALERS. You guys make it sound like this is comparing laundry detergents lol!! If a sponsor tests another sources gear no one would even open the thread because they know it's bullshit. There's groupies for every sponsor so even if for example an OP guy tests AMA he's likely full of shit to. What I'm saying is everyone who is concerned with the quality of there gear should test it themselves. Then you know for sure. Post all results good or bad. It doesn't matter. I know the gear I use will come out on top every time so I'm not concerned. I would be concerned with any new lab or ones with questionable pasts. In the end the cream rises to the top no matter what.



Its not a public board ....just sayin.....and you don't go to the Amway detergent testings at the Lions club??


----------



## D-Lats (Dec 27, 2013)

It's not public? Anyone can sign up here look at azza.


----------



## hoyle21 (Dec 27, 2013)

LOL @ Not public.

Where does Prince find these guys?


----------



## jrock00123 (Dec 27, 2013)

hoyle21 said:


> LOL @ Not public.
> 
> Where does Prince find these guys?



Why, you don't have your secret membership card?


----------



## s2h (Dec 27, 2013)

D-Lats said:


> It's not public? Anyone can sign up here look at azza.



We should get azza to do the tests...he would have a little friends crayon set out matching things up..


----------



## s2h (Dec 27, 2013)

hoyle21 said:


> LOL @ Not public.
> 
> Where does Prince find these guys?



Shouldnt you be posting test results by now??


----------



## SheriV (Dec 27, 2013)

I think what s2h means by it not being public ..is you can be shown the door at any time. Its not your "civil right" to be here.

and yes, WP's var is 100% gtg...
I'm also in love with his t3 ..which seems like such a small thing but really isn't and its something I'm incredibly sensitive to.


----------



## SheriV (Dec 27, 2013)

to add to that, I don't need a test to tell me if var is any good or not...
dbol throws water weight on me instantly, tbol keeps me a little leaner but still some water, var dries me out some...winny makes me creak like the tin man
var takes the longest to kick in with me


----------



## s2h (Dec 27, 2013)

Good point Sheri...but actually I was aiming at a different avenue...but I forgot this wasn't AG..


----------



## SheriV (Dec 27, 2013)

s2h said:


> Good point Sheri...but actually I was aiming at a different avenue...but I forgot this wasn't AG..




I think everyone catches themselves forgetting they're outside of AG once ina while ..lol


----------



## hoyle21 (Dec 27, 2013)

I haven't performed any tests.  I've clearly stated that.   Reading comprehension is clearly not a MOD prerequisite.


----------



## hoyle21 (Dec 27, 2013)

SheriV said:


> I think what s2h means by it not being public ..is you can be shown the door at any time. Its not your "civil right" to be here.
> 
> and yes, WP's var is 100% gtg...
> I'm also in love with his t3 ..which seems like such a small thing but really isn't and its something I'm incredibly sensitive to.




lol-Yeah, that's almost the definition of private.


----------



## SheriV (Dec 27, 2013)

is there any particular reason you're arguing what admin can and can not do with the site THEY run and YOU don't pay for?


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Dec 27, 2013)

SheriV said:


> I think what s2h means by it not being public ..is you can be shown the door at any time. Its not your "civil right" to be here.
> 
> and yes, WP's var is 100% gtg...
> I'm also in love with his t3 ..which seems like such a small thing but really isn't and its something I'm incredibly sensitive to.





please see if anybody here have that lab kit and send him few anavar tabs so he can see and test it..


----------



## hoyle21 (Dec 27, 2013)

SheriV said:


> is there any particular reason you're arguing what admin can and can not do with the site THEY run and YOU don't pay for?



Hmmm, I don't remember arguing with Heavy or Prince.  That dudes a MOD.  I have seen like 20 of him come and go in the last 2 years alone.   Who knows how many before that.   Tell me again how this is your business?


----------



## SheriV (Dec 27, 2013)

how is it your business?

and you're still arguing it after heavy said it could be done under a set criteria which needed to be fully established
I'm not really sure what your point is.


what I know about the test so far is every board that results have been posted on its turned into a shit show...and given that you seem to be pushing for it to be turned into a shit show that really makes me wonder what your agenda is. You love the test, buy it and test your gear, enjoy. No ones stopping you.

Do you really think that the Mods don't answer to admin ???


----------



## SheriV (Dec 27, 2013)

what I also know is several of the screen names in THIS thread have popped up on several other boards pushing this test...sounds like a test sales pitch to me.


----------



## hoyle21 (Dec 27, 2013)

SheriV said:


> how is it your business?
> 
> and you're still arguing it after heavy said it could be done under a set criteria which needed to be fully established
> I'm not really sure what your point is.
> ...


lol  You must be really new, this is cute.


----------



## SheriV (Dec 27, 2013)

yeah...like about 10 years on steroid boards, try again.


----------



## hoyle21 (Dec 27, 2013)

SheriV said:


> what I also know is several of the screen names in THIS thread have popped up on several other boards pushing this test...sounds like a test sales pitch to me.



Anyone who knows me (there are a few left) no this is NOT my angle.   I'm like the beastie boys (also Jews), fightin' for rights.


----------



## hoyle21 (Dec 27, 2013)

SheriV said:


> yeah...like about 10 years on steroid boards, try again.



Peddling what?  I need to know what to stay away from.


----------



## independent (Dec 27, 2013)

Everyone take a step back and breath.


----------



## SheriV (Dec 27, 2013)

peddling nothing...I belong to a few boards that are invite only and don't allow advertising
I happen to have a strong vested interest in endocrinology due to thyroid cancer but you don't know a fucking thing about me do you other than your incorrect assumptions.


and I was already told you were alright by someone who knows you...but honestly..I think you're worse than a nagging woman
you got what you want and you're STILL arguing it.


----------



## hoyle21 (Dec 27, 2013)

Yet you keep responding as well.....


----------



## SheriV (Dec 27, 2013)

at least I HAVE a vag, whats your excuse?


----------



## hoyle21 (Dec 27, 2013)

Are you sure?   I heard someone slipped you some dbol.


----------



## sneedham (Dec 27, 2013)

Sheriv you are the winner..hoyle play nice what Sheriv said makes total sense. Their should be no arguing over this topic anymore. HI made it pretty clear..

This Message Was Sent By ME!!!!!


----------



## SheriV (Dec 27, 2013)

hoyle21 said:


> Are you sure?   I heard someone slipped you some dbol.




don't be mad my clit is bigger than your dick


----------



## hoyle21 (Dec 27, 2013)

SheriV said:


> don't be mad my clit is bigger than your dick



Busted, but in all fairness I've seen that thing and Peter North is jealous too.


----------



## SheriV (Dec 27, 2013)

LOLOLOL@ you ever getting the chance to see it....


----------



## prop01 (Dec 27, 2013)

hoyle21 said:


> Busted, but in all fairness I've seen that thing and Peter North is jealous too.



I think Peter North was more known as a heavy cummer as I used to be , as opposed to  being xtra large . 
Come on SheriV  ..... I'd like to see it .  Lol  , typing on here is damn slow


----------



## s2h (Dec 28, 2013)

Testing gear too Peter North references...its always amazing were these threads lead too....


----------



## SheriV (Dec 28, 2013)

prop01 said:


> I think Peter North was more known as a heavy cummer as I used to be , as opposed to  being xtra large .
> Come on SheriV  ..... I'd like to see it .  Lol  , typing on here is damn slow




Like ropes...unlike the little puff of dust from hoyle


----------



## J.thom (Dec 28, 2013)

anyone got an updated link?


----------



## Mike Arnold (Dec 28, 2013)

SheriV said:


> what I also know is several of the screen names in THIS thread have popped up on several other boards pushing this test...sounds like a test sales pitch to me.



Yes, it does.


----------



## Mike Arnold (Dec 28, 2013)

hoyle21 said:


> lol You must be really new, this is cute.



Now you're putting down Sheri for nothing other than voicing her thoughts on the matter--thoughts several other people happen to share?  Cut the shit.  Everyone can see you are only here to troll.  You are starting arguments with multiple people, throwing out baseless accusations against anyone who doesn't agree with you, attacking people's characater, and more than anything, demonstrating your idiocy. Trolling is not tolerated.  Either contribute appropriately or not at all.


----------



## Mike Arnold (Dec 28, 2013)

sheriv said:


> at least i have a vag, whats your excuse?



lol.


----------



## doohgk (Dec 28, 2013)

hoyle21 said:


> I love the fact that only one sponsor here has shown he actually wants this done.
> 
> What does that tell you folks?



Yea but they're not even a UGL. Don't you need a prescription to order from them?


----------



## SheriV (Dec 28, 2013)

no, you don't ..i don't think anyone has ever questioned the legitimacy of WP's products though..so though its a nice gesture it will only confirm what everyone pretty much already knows.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Dec 28, 2013)

*guys -girls--happy new year..relax...soon new year..we will all have nice night and in 2014 we all hope in better world economy and better life,no wars ,etc  ..muscles we can always build *
*i like you all..also guys who attack me all the time *


----------



## jadean (Dec 28, 2013)

Wp for president....of his own country.....ok maybe ours


----------



## sneedham (Dec 28, 2013)

SheriV said:


> no, you don't ..i don't think anyone has ever questioned the legitimacy of WP's products though..so though its a nice gesture it will only confirm what everyone pretty much already knows.


Gotta say you def hold your own Sheriv...keep it up....


----------



## doohgk (Dec 28, 2013)

SheriV said:


> no, you don't ..i don't think anyone has ever questioned the legitimacy of WP's products though..so though its a nice gesture it will only confirm what everyone pretty much already knows.



Wait you don't need a prescription to order from them?? Then why doesn't everyone use them if we all know they're legit? Yea they're a little pricey but wouldn't it show the other labs that we want quality over all?


----------



## Mike Arnold (Dec 28, 2013)

doohgk said:


> Wait you don't need a prescription to order from them?? Then why doesn't everyone use them if we all know they're legit? Yea they're a little pricey but wouldn't it show the other labs that we want quality over all?



Some people either don't want to spend the money or in many cases can't pay the extra money. In reality, pricing is actually very good if you buy during a sale. Last month he was selling oils for $54 a vial...not bad. If you have the cash to buy through him, you wont be dissappointed.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Dec 29, 2013)

Mike Arnold said:


> Some people either don't want to spend the money or in many cases can't pay the extra money.  In reality, pricing is actually very good if you buy during.  Last month he was selling oils for $53 a vial...not bad.  If you have the cash to buy through him, you wont be dissappointed.



*Thanks for honest reviews man..yes only 54$ vial for GMP gear..but i am sure more then 50% guys who use anabolic steroids dont even know what mean GMP made gear and what mean any world FDA approved,etc..This is the main problem!
Also a lot of anabolic steroids and other meds users dont know what you do when you inject into body some bacteria or metals with not pure gear...
a lot fo guys only look price and buy as cheap ...but when its come to body what to inject or each,then everybody need to look and think..pay few $  more is not a waist of money! its what i mean..but guys can do what they want.
but i always say be smart and be safe! 
When you stay one time because of bad gear inject in hospital for few days or got sick few days,then everybody will understand it..its happen to me 15 years ago! almost die because of UGL i inject..fuck..its was real bad!*


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 29, 2013)

BIG TRUE!!!!


----------



## [SIL] (Dec 29, 2013)

please send all gear to me..i'll video tape myself performing acts on them..thank you


----------



## s2h (Dec 29, 2013)

Big true [sil]??


----------



## reloaded50 (Dec 29, 2013)

The internet is opening huge doors in this community, in terms of making users more knowledgeable and holding suppliers responsible.


----------

